# Unique Zauber



## Bremgor (14. August 2009)

Moin moin buffed Mitglieder. Ich wollte euch mal fragen: Wieviele unique zauber gibt es? also ich besönlich kenne nur gheeds glück, ist mal in ner truhe in kurast gedroppt^^ Aber gibt es noch mehr und gibt es auch irgendwo eine höhere Lootchance für die Zauber?


----------



## Rungor (14. August 2009)

http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/calcs/dropca...amp;window=true

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (14. August 2009)

Danke, werde mich da mal austoben:-)


----------



## Bierzelthocker (25. August 2009)

Spontan fällt mir da der Annihilius ein der zu 100% droppt wenn du Überdiablo legst.

Habe ich persönlich nur nie legen können den Überdiablo.


----------



## Venax (25. August 2009)

Es gibt 3 unique Charms

Gheeds (kann im normalen Spiel droppen)
Anni (wird beim Worldevent gedroppt)
Fackeln (bekommt man in Uber-Tristram)


----------

